# What arrows do you shoot



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

Gold tips are awsome!!


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Hunting-Beman Black Maxx 
Indoor-Easton X7 Eclipse


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I shoot X7 cobalt 2314 indorrs they are amazing. Outdoors i normaly shoot A/C/C's but this year i'm going with the navigators i think. I want the X10's but the price on those is a little to much for me.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

Cx300's


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

X7 Eclipse's Indoors
ACE's Outdoors


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Super Carbons work for me. If you are going to shoot alotta 3D then I wouldnt reccomend A/C/C's the tube inside bends so easily its rediculous. I barely had mine for 3 months before I got sick of them and got these Super Carbons I have now.


----------



## *shootingstar* (Mar 21, 2004)

For indoors, I've used CXL2 100's, and they work fine for me. But I guess any arrow would work for you, as long as it's spined correctly.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Easton Carbon Excels from the local shop.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

For indoor I shoot easton fatboys
For 3-D I'm still trying to decide really
For outdoor I will be getting some Triples (Great arrows at great price)

As for the carbon excels the guy above me listed, they are probably the best arrows I have seen for the price, alot of people skip over these although I know Canadian 3-D nationals have been won with them more than once.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Hunting GoldTips
3D Carbon Express 3D Select


----------



## BTLL (Nov 13, 2005)

gold tip pro hunter for hunting and 3d and spots


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

carbon express maximas and 3d selects
cant beat the carbon express quality


----------



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

Easton Axis for hunting, im not doing any 3-D yet


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Xx75*

Xx75 Advantage Timbers 2114 For Both 3-d And Hunting.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

xx75s 2315's indoors 
480 eastern navigators outdoors


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Hey,
I dont post in the young section very much.
But thought I would tell you all about the carbon shafts I have been shooting the last two year.
They are made by Patriot arrows www.patriotsportsusa.com
anyways, they are really good priced and awesome shafts. the toughest I have shot and they are very straight too. much straighter then the manufacture says.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

i shoot 2 different kinds, I shoot CX100s and Carbon Express Thunderstorms


----------



## rodeoman67 (Nov 10, 2004)

x7 2314-indoors
ace470-outdoors 
fatboys400-3d
carbon impact-hunting


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*hehehe*

Fatboys 500s indoors
acc's outdoors


----------



## archerman08 (Feb 24, 2006)

*i shoot....*

I shoot carbon express cx hunters and i love them, the vanes are way to noisy though so you will want to re do them most likely with a blazer vane that is offset, it gives you a much flatter shot and i got a few feet per second out of it.


----------



## $Turk$ (Jan 3, 2006)

X7 Cobalt 2512 for spots and Vegas
Easton Lightspeeds and Carbon Tech Cheetas for 3-d
Easton Axis 400 for hunting.


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

X10 for target
ACE for hunting
X7 2315 for indoors


----------



## Antelope Hunter (Jun 15, 2005)

Goldtip rules!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

CXL2-150's for indoors and 3d.


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Right now I am shooting the Navigator 480 for outdoors. They shot really well for me last year so I am sticking with them again this year. 

If your looking for some good outdoor arrows, give them a try, their well worth the money!!!!:tongue:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

x7's and ACE's


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

ACE's outdoors (470's)
ACC's for 3d
X7's 2214 indoors.


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

cant go wrong with the fatboys


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

@ martincouger3 I don't trust them fatboy's, they just break aftershooting a 100 times or less, i experienced myself.. 

Still i put my money on the X7 Cobalt for indoor..


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

I personally shoot CX Maximas and Maxima Hunters. I feel they are a very durable shaft and very accurate. As far as the best you can buy, I would say Easton A/C/C are still at the top of the list!!


----------

